# PLEASE post photos of your thawed embryos!!!



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

PLEASE can you all post photos of your thawed embryo? There is hardly ANY photos of frozen/thawed embryos on the net and It will be sooooo helpful for others. Im panicking mine looks all shrivelled up and not expanded as it should have done once thawed and couldnt find any photos when googling of others. I bet im not the only one who came across this. So if you have a photo please please post xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Tatty

There's a few embies if you click on the gallery function but when I had a quick check non on the front page were frozen, its the clinic that take the pics and I guess you get them after fertilisation and not after defrosting usually

L x


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

I had 2 frozen embryos put back in yesterday, they thaw them about 40mins before they put them back in you. She gave me a photo as i left the clinic. They do this at my clinic. I will upload my photo.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah sorry I don't realise, I don't think you will get many scan and embie photos posted on the threads as some ladies can be quite sensitive to those types of photos although I know some use them in their avatars, the gallery function was set up for those reasons but its not very busy 

L x


----------

